# New baby - what mix do YOU think she is?



## Lodie

This is my new "baby" girl, Sunny. She is about 5 months old, weighs 28 lbs and appears to be close to full size (she has all of her adult teeth). The different vets she has been to (mine and her foster mommy's) have suggested Border Collie, German Shepherd, Australian Shepherd and/or some sort of bull mixed.

What do you think? All I know for sure is that she's a total sweetheart and I love her just the way she is.


----------



## Jen2010

I don't know what mix she is, but she's adorable!


----------



## Lodie

Jen2010 said:


> I don't know what mix she is, but she's adorable!


Aww, thanks! I think so, too. 

I'm really leaning towards an Aussie/Border Collie mix, based off of some Google searching. I'll probably have to do the DNA test someday.


----------



## Sarah~

I can't really see anything specific, lol, looks like she's a little bit of everything. I see the border collie in the ears, maybe. Yeah you could do a blood test but I have heard they aren't always accurate. Whatever she is she's adorable


----------



## taquitos

Am I the only one who sees spaniel?


----------



## xena

definitely no gsd in there. She's just a sweet beautiful mix breed doggy you can always do DNA test if you're really curious


----------



## GrinningDog

I do not think she's a half and half BC/Aussie. Though she might have one or both in her mix. I also think, at 5 months old, she's probably got quite a bit more growing to do. 

I would believe some spaniel in there, taquitos. 

Do you have any photos of her standing up? From the side would be good.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

She kind of reminds me of my dog! Adorable and I looove the brindle in long fur.


----------



## Lodie

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Do you have any photos of her standing up? From the side would be good.


Sorry it took so long... she has been quite uncooperative of a side-view shot. Little stinker. Here's a few of the best I could get...




Fresh out of the bath tub




Sleepy baby

I think I have to agree with the spaniel suggestions. I had an English Springer Spaniel when I was a kid and Sunny's ears really remind me of the ESS's... really baby fine hair and super soft. 

Also, we have woods behind our house and I take her back there to go potty. We frequently have deer walking through our trail and if she catches a scent or hears something, she shows some pointing behavior, lifting one paw, tail straight out, etc.


----------



## melaka

I think I see some spaniel in there too. Something about her ears made me think of it.

And, she's beautiful! You don't see too many brindles with longer hair. It's very cool looking.


----------



## Lodie

Yeah, she has some odd hair. It's really, really soft on her front half, I could pretty much compare it to feeling like my old shih-tzu's hair. Her back half has a slightly more wiry feel, more like a german shepherd. And it curls more down her back, closer to her butt. And her front legs have really short hair all the way down (compare it to a boxer), while her back legs have long hair about half-way down. 

She's such a mish-mash! I don't think she knows what she wants to be! LOL I just adore her.


----------



## d_ray

wow she's cute!! I see some Britnay spaniel!!


----------



## elrohwen

Very cute! I would buy bully mixed with Aussie maybe. I don't personally see any spaniel in the face or ears, unless it's Brittany (more pointer than spaniel). 

Love the coat length and texture!


----------



## Hopps

I can definitely see the shepherd in him...not sure which though, I'm leaning more towards Aussie, and maybe some Brittany with those ears though not the coloring... definitely something else as well. Either way she sure is strikingly gorgeous!


----------



## luv2byte

Aussie/spaniel? She looks like Aussie mostly, she's a doll!


----------



## BernerMax

What the others said-- But brindle? I see some Boxer in her expression (and that would explain the brindling) and also some Spaniel...


----------

